# Warehouse Decking



## remodelandpaint (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, looking for some estimating help....

Need to spray 1 coat of Dry Fall to commercial decking. the building is empty. no HVAC, no lights to cover. All I must cover are sprinkler heads.

this is previously painted in a Tan color. They want it in white.

there is 300,000 sq ft of building. I'm looking for some help pricing this out!!! My price per gallon on Dry Fall is $10.

Anyone know how many square feet a guy can spray in an hour? Other useful rates?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll give you 5000 sq ft a day then I'm Goin home. you give me 3 Ben franklins while I'm changing into my street clothes. you'll make out like a bandit till you get greedy and start bustin my chops about what time my quit is. My quit time is 5000 sq ft on the nose.


----------



## remodelandpaint (Dec 22, 2010)

Oden said:


> I'll give you 5000 sq ft a day then I'm Goin home. you give me 3 Ben franklins while I'm changing into my street clothes. you'll make out like a bandit till you get greedy and start bustin my chops about what time my quit is. My quit time is 5000 sq ft on the nose.


i had initially thought about 4000 to 4800 square feet in a day, by one man... so that's pretty close .... thanks for the input.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Oden said:


> I'll give you 5000 sq ft a day then I'm Goin home. you give me 3 Ben franklins while I'm changing into my street clothes. you'll make out like a bandit till you get greedy and start bustin my chops about what time my quit is. My quit time is 5000 sq ft on the nose.


I like that:thumbsup:

Reminds of an old timer I worked with who used to say, "How fast am I? I can leave at 3:30 and be home by 2:30."
Meaning he was putting 8 on his time sheet no matter what


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> I like that:thumbsup:
> 
> Reminds of an old timer I worked with who used to say, "How fast am I? I can leave at 3:30 and be home by 2:30."
> Meaning he was putting 8 on his time sheet no matter what



Often, on this site, I see "this job took 14 hours." "I bid this job for 14 hours". 
bizzaroworld. what the?
That's 2 man days. Duz somebody actuall put in for a 8 and the next day for a six?
Bizzaroworld.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> Often, on this site, I see "this job took 14 hours." "I bid this job for 14 hours".
> bizzaroworld. what the?
> That's 2 man days. Duz somebody actuall put in for a 8 and the next day for a six?
> Bizzaroworld.


Cant say I've ever bid a job for 14hrs. I only bid in increments of 4.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

we're a little slow in the south 6 hours hard work equals 8 hours pay


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Oden said:


> Often, on this site, I see "this job took 14 hours." "I bid this job for 14 hours".
> bizzaroworld. what the?
> That's 2 man days. Duz somebody actuall put in for a 8 and the next day for a six?
> Bizzaroworld.


When I say it took 14 I usually mean I bid it for 8


----------



## remodelandpaint (Dec 22, 2010)

It'd be nice if you guys would stay on topic and help with the original question! LOL, focus guys!!! I know I know, paint fumes are brutal....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry Mike, if you figure a billable man hour at say $45.00 and your material costs are

Lets ride bikes!


----------



## remodelandpaint (Dec 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> Sorry Mike, if you figure a billable man hour at say $45.00 and your material costs are
> 
> Lets ride bikes!


I'm really just looking for an answer on how many square feet can be done in an hour... I DO like to ride bikes though. Unfortunately Milwaukee is a suicide mission when it comes to riding....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

remodelandpaint said:


> I'm really just looking for an answer on how many square feet can be done in an hour... I DO like to ride bikes though. Unfortunately Milwaukee is a suicide mission when it comes to riding....


worker here. We're not giving u a production rate for our best everything is going right and we're all warmed up and smokin hour, and having you times that by 8 and beating us over the head with it. at the end of the day you'll have ur two bays....5000 sq ft. your not getting any more or less than that. final offer.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

remodelandpaint said:


> Hi, looking for some estimating help....
> 
> Need to spray 1 coat of Dry Fall to commercial decking. the building is empty. no HVAC, no lights to cover. All I must cover are sprinkler heads.
> 
> ...


skipper buds in oak creek...isnt it ?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

rut row.
Loose lips sink ships
Richmond is out to cut ya


----------

